# Sick Kitten



## XXxxMiaxxXX (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi

I was wondering if anyone could offer some advice/their view.

We adopted our first pedigree kitten a week after Christmas so she has been with us for about 2-3 weeks.

I noticed as soon as she was home that she had sticky eyes so I bathed them for a few days and kept them clean. In addition she was a little snuffly but was running around OK so I monitored her. When things didn't improve we took her to the vets and the vet said she had conjunctivitis and a cold. She was given a long lasting anti-biotic injection and we have drops for her eyes and ears (her ears are disgusting). We had also noticed a dry patch of skin on her tummy which the vet checked and said it could be from an old allergy or scratch and should be OK. The patch didn't go and she developed a second on her paw. She has had skin tests and has now been diagnosed with ring worm.

We paid £600 for the kitten as she is active registered (we don't want to breed her but the breeder had pre-registered her). I have now noticed that she did not sign the paperwork so we cannot transfer ownership of the kitten to us.

Naturally we aren't happy. Don't get me wrong we adore our new addition and we have paid nearly £200 in vet and medication costs to try and get her fit and well and frankly it shouldn't have come to this point. I've had friends adopt rescues in better health than our kitten.

My question is - should I complain to the regulator about this breeder, if so what is the process and what should the focus of the complaint be?

Any other advice would be appreciated.

Thanks

Mia x


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Have you contacted the breeder to let her know the kitten has been ill since you got her? If she is GCCF registered you can transfer the ownership online without sending a certificate in. 


What breed is she?

I hope somebody with more knowledge will be around to answer your other questions.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

So sorry this has happened to you - funnily enough there have been a couple of threads along these lines recently 
Agree with the info Jo has requested. Also was your kitten insured?


----------



## XXxxMiaxxXX (Jan 15, 2015)

I haven't contacted the breeder, to be honest I have been a little worried about getting into a conflict or her trying to claim our kitten back.

The kitten is a BSH, I am told she is blue but she looks like a spotted lilac at the moment lol.

We do have pet plan insurance but unfortunately you cannot claim in the first 2 weeks.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Did you get a receipt? I don't think the breeder can claim your kitten back.
Solid blue and spotted lilac are quite different, do you have a photo 
I do think the breeder should at minimum be informed of the ringworm, perhaps a friendly chatty e-mail but getting across all the points you mention is the best way to start.
I think you need to do this before complaining (GCCF?) to give her chance to reply.
I hope your kitten feels better real soon x


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Didn't the kitten come with 4 weeks pet plan insurance from the breeder?

£600 for a BSH seems a bit much to me. Considering it is a common breed. Sorry We love BSH and Cosmills but I think you know what I mean.

TBH it would be a little unfair if you were going to go straight to the governing body without contacting the breeder beforehand about the concerns you have had about the kitten. I know it might seem a bit awkward but any good breeder would be happy to know of your concerns if she isn't and gets nasty then you need to take it further.


----------



## XXxxMiaxxXX (Jan 15, 2015)

Thank you both for your responses.

I have completed the transfer online with the GCCF (I'm such a newbie :huh

I have taken your advice and sent her an email and made her aware of the ring worm and said she may want to check mum and let the other owners know and see what she says.

Yep - I get that the £600 is a lot, I have since had several people tell me including a friend who breeds them (I didn't go to her as her list is massive) I wish I had waited in way but wouldn't change my furball now :001_tt1:

Re colour do have pictures....just need to work out how to add them. She is very different colours in different lights but essentially her body looks lilac but the ends of her hair seem darker. She definitely looks spotted on her body and has stripes on her head and rings on her tail.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

The GCCF takes ringworm very seriously. It also sounds to me like although you don't want to breed you have been sold the kitten at a breeding rather than a pet price.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

She is gorgeous. :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:

The marks are stripes are most likely ghost tabby markings, my black smoke wegie had them when he was a kitten. They have now faded.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

OrientalSlave said:


> The GCCF takes ringworm very seriously. It also sounds to me like although you don't want to breed you have been sold the kitten at a breeding rather than a pet price.


Yes I thought the same but is it strange for a breeder to sell an active kitten to a pet owner? 

I'm glad you have contacted the breeder XXxxMiaxxXX, wait and see what she says before you do anything else.

Such a pretty kitten!  I think she probably is a blue but am no expert


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

It takes next to nothing to change registration from active to non active so I'm afraid I don't accept that as a reason to charge a premium. Do you know what this breeder would have charged for a pet (non active registered) kitten.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Unfortunately, there are some breeders who register all their kittens on the Active Register in the hope that they can charge a higher price for them. 

The GCCF really should be informed your kitten has been diagnosed with ringworm. As Oriental Slave has said, it is taken very seriously. The ringworm and the fact that your little girl was also unwell are grounds for a complaint against the breeder.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

In this case I agree on reporting to the GCCF. Unless the rules have changed this breeder should have self reported as soon as she was informed by the buyer and all cats in her household should be tested. If she has done so then the report from a buyer will do her no harm. The GCCF will clear her of quarantine restrictions once she can return two consecutive clear tests for all cats under her roof.

This kitten probably only showed outward signs of herpes?virus (cats don't get colds) and ringworm because of the stress of rehoming. The breeder in all probability didn't knowingly sell you a sick kitten. However, her household needs the necessary checks.

Do I think the GCCF regs on ringworm are generally OTT? Yes.
Do I think there are times they need to be enforced? Oh yes.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

PetloverJo said:


> Didn't the kitten come with 4 weeks pet plan insurance from the breeder?
> 
> £600 for a BSH seems a bit much to me. Considering it is a common breed. Sorry We love BSH and Cosmills but I think you know what I mean.
> 
> TBH it would be a little unfair if you were going to go straight to the governing body without contacting the breeder beforehand about the concerns you have had about the kitten. I know it might seem a bit awkward but any good breeder would be happy to know of your concerns if she isn't and gets nasty then you need to take it further.


I will let you off Jo ... Pet price for a British blue is about £500 a lot more for Actice ... They may be common but waiting lists are very long for them


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

I totally agree with havoc on this one 

GCCF need informing of the ring worm and the breeder needs to get rid before she sell any more kittens 

Am disgusted and no new owner should have to go though this 

Let us know how you get on


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

XXxxMiaxxXX said:


> I have now noticed that she did not sign the paperwork so we cannot transfer ownership of the kitten to us.


If your kitten was registered with GCCF in the recent past (and by the sound of things she was) there is nothing for the breeder to sign, transfer wise. You should have a white registration card - these were changed several months ago (back in the summer I seem to recall) so that they no longer require signature by the breeder.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

XXxxMiaxxXX said:


> Thank you both for your responses.
> 
> I have completed the transfer online with the GCCF (I'm such a newbie :huh
> 
> ...


I was just going to say that... do the online transfer.

The cat does look blue to me the spots you see are just ghost marking and will likely grow out with age lots of kittens have them.

I think i would also report to the GCCF also.

It is very odd that a good breeder would let the cat go with the registration active still in place.Good breeders dont sell active willy nilly.Does seem like it was all about the money...


----------



## XXxxMiaxxXX (Jan 15, 2015)

Thank you all for taking the time to reply.

I took your advice and did the online transfer this evening.

I contacted the breeder and she said she was sorry to hear about the kitten being ill and asked me to keep her posted. I'm not sure what that means or what to say only that she didn't really seem that surprised 

I will let the GCCF know not because I want financial retribution but as others have said I wouldn't want other owners to go through this and in particular the kittens don't deserve it, my poor baby hates her ears being cleaned because they are so sore! 

I know the breeder currently has at least seven cats (3 of which are kittens) and two dogs in the house - I remember when we visited there was an dog who was always locked in a crate and scratched a lot so I wonder if she/he was the source of the ring worm? Guess I'll never know. My kitten was also one of six.

I will keep you updated on kitties progress but it will be a while as we have 6 weeks of meds and checkups :crying:


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Just wondered if you had any joy with the breeder? Also hope your kitten is feeling better today x


----------



## XXxxMiaxxXX (Jan 15, 2015)

Sadly after the text reply asking us to keep the breeder updated there has been no more contact. I did contact her in reply and said I was really concerned for the other animals, in particular the mom and other kittens but she said nothing more.

Kitten is still poorly and I think we may have to take her back to the vets next week. She seems wheezy again (it improved for a few days but seems to be getting worse) its most noticeable when she is sleeping.

Her eyes and one ear seem to be clearing up just fine but the other ear is a complete mess. The wax content has reduced but it is sooo itchy and she goes wild if you touch it it's that sore. We tried to leave it a few days between cleaning but she was going mad scratching at it. There are sores and redness and everything you wouldn't want.

We were hopeful that the 2 patches of ringworm were a sign that we had A) caught it early, B) it wasn't a very aggressive strain or C) she had already started to fight it off. While it is still my hope I did notice that the first patch was a little redder today and the hair had fallen out (although I think the vet removed some for the skin test) and then I noticed her going at her leg and there is a 3rd patch :incazzato:

My hubby is now sleeping in our spare room with the kitten at night as we have other cats and if we leave the kitten alone for 2 seconds she screams the house down. It's such as shame as the introduction between the cats went so well and our older cat 'adopted' the kitten and they have been following each other around the house and cuddling up but we have had to seperate them. The older cat sits at the bedroom door calling :crying:

If anyone has any advice about Ringworm and how to get rid of it etc I would appreciate it (the same goes with cats ears). Our vet didn't seem too concerned and just said try to separate the cats and told us we could catch it if we have open wounds. Of course we do we are trying to administer meds and clean a sore kitten's ear! 

The vet didn't mention anything about bleaching or spores etc which I have read about and nearly passed out. We have hard floors (wood and ceramic tile) downstairs and they are steam mopped but the upstairs is carpet. I am fairly OCD and I washed my hands so often I have had to soak them in E45 cream. Nightmare!! She is of course all worth it though :001_wub:

Sorry this one turned into a bit of rant at the end....:bored:


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh gosh you poor thing :sad:

It might be worth you starting a new thread in the health section - it will attract more viewers there and hopefully some advice.

The poor kitten, she must be miserable. I wonder if the vet could sedate her and give her ears a proper clean so that you can just then maintain them?
I don't know much about ringworm, but I DO know you can get on top of it.

How strange about the breeders lack of reaction - I'd be horrified if someone contacted me and told me my home had ringworm and be very apologetic. Unless that would be an admittance of guilt I suppose


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> The vet didn't mention anything about bleaching or spores etc


Not overly helpful but at least you've found out yourself. Ringworm spores are all around all the time. Animals are prone to succumb when their immune systems are compromised so the outbreak is probably as a result of the kitten's other illness. Your other animals are at much less risk as they are in robust health. Quarantining the kitten is therefore as important to stop them catching whatever virus is at play as it is to stop ringworm. You're doing everything right. You don't need strong bleach to clean, a weak solution is just as effective. What is necessary is 'contact time'. Don't be keen to dry surfaces, ten minutes left to dry naturally is effective.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

I am sorry to hear about your kitten. Try to work things out with the breeder before escalating. Also, think about what you want from her, that will determine your approach. 

Good luck and hope your little girl gets better soon.

P/S: she looks blue to me


----------



## XXxxMiaxxXX (Jan 15, 2015)

Just a quick update!

1) Our kitten seems to be doing OK, she still sneezes and the ringworm is still there - but there have been no new patches for over a week, she isn't scratching and the patches look much better :dita: She has a check up in a few days with the vet but hopefully we are doing well. The other cats (touch wood and fingers crossed) are OK too!! 

2) Haven't heard anymore from the breeder. 

I did contact the GCCF to inquire about making a report rather than a complaint (I wanted to make them aware of the ringworm etc and warn them that other cats were at risk) and they just simply sent me the complaint T&C's. 

I have to admit the email was a little disgusting. The GCCF want me to pay £15 to essentially report the breeder and then I would have to go to London to be a witness and prove the kitten was sick when she was sold to me and even after all of this there is no financial recompense to me. My motivation in this isn't money but if I had to pay to make a report and then go through the stress of being a witness in London I would want some financial recompense too!!. 

Even more annoying about the whole situation is the fact I have now seen adverts for the kitten's siblings (they had all previously been sold so either they were returned or the sales fell through) - one was updated today - so clearly the breeder has taken no notice of my report or followed the GCCF rules. I am not really sure how the GCCF can consider themselves a governing body or a regulator when they have no interest in reports about welfare and misconduct. The procedures are incredibility prohibitive and seem to miss the fundamental point which is the protection of the cats. Perhaps this is an isolated experience - I hope so!! :bored:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

XXxxMiaxxXX said:


> Just a quick update!
> 
> 1) Our kitten seems to be doing OK, she still sneezes and the ringworm is still there - but there have been no new patches for over a week, she isn't scratching and the patches look much better :dita: She has a check up in a few days with the vet but hopefully we are doing well. The other cats (touch wood and fingers crossed) are OK too!!
> 
> ...


Yes the £15 fee is quite unfair,i have been there myself but i did push on and won.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

The £15 fee is a relatively recent addition and was introduced because the system was being abused. It does seem unfair but I can't think of another way to discourage misuse. The chances of you having to go to give evidence in person are quite small as you can send in veterinary evidence with your complaint.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

In the overall scheme of things surely £15 is peanuts for anyone with a genuine complaint?


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks for the update, really pleased to hear your kitten is doing well :thumbup1:
I agree with the others. Although it's really bloody annoying I'd pay the money and do the report. If I knew what you know and got no satisfactory response from the breeder myself, I'd be compelled to follow it through


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Please do not be deterred by the terms and conditions you mention. They will be sent to all who complain. As has been mentioned, the hope is it will stop mischievous complaints. The fee is a small token amount whch had to be introduced because the disciplinary process was swallowing such a large proportion of the GCCF income. 

The GCCF is a registration body first and foremost and unfortunately has no legal powers whatever. The most it can do is suspend or disqualify the breeder from GCCF membership.

I sympathise with your position because last year I wished to take action against somebody who had two cats I had bred. They were not being cared for adequately but, although I explored the small claims court and even considered contacting the local authority who are in charge of any legal action on Cat Welfare, I discovered that even the law is fairly toothless, so any action you take against this breeder is likely to be only moderately successful but the GCCF route might curtail this breeder's activities, at least temporarily.


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you for updating - I've been thinking about you and your kitten and wondering how you were getting on, very pleased to hear kitten is now improving. 

My own kitten has now been confirmed as having ringworm and has started medication - she has to have a daily dose for a week, then a week off then a week on etc. for a total of four rounds of medicated weeks - so it will take seven weeks in all.

Having to pay an extra £15 when your kitten has already cost a lot of extra money in vets bills does seem unfair and very frustrating but given the explanations from the other posters it might be worth paying it if it could lead to this breeder being sanctioned and other kittens spared the same suffering.

Whatever you decide to do I really hope kitten continues to improve and gives you many years of happiness


----------

